
Regulatory Capture of the FCC: Stacking the Deck with the Proposed Commissioner - doctorshady
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/5963db94e4b0deab7c646aed
======
doctorshady
This seemed a little partisan, but I decided to share it anyway since it
raised a number of credible concerns nonetheless.

